# Prolapse or baby!?!?



## Jhunt (Apr 17, 2020)

So Wednesday night and again last night my pregnant doe has had a pink bubble coming out of her lady parts 😬 this is our first time kidding. ( we didn’t even know she was pregnant when we bought her until last week) 
Winding what u all think this is. I have a call out to the vet and hoping she replies. 
the bubble has gone back in. I can see baby kicking, sides r very sunken, ligs r gone and she has a bag. 
pic included


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 17, 2020)

That is a vaginal prolapse.


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 17, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> That is a vaginal prolapse.


What should I expect?? Difficult birth?


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 17, 2020)

Not necessarily. It should go back in during labor.


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 17, 2020)

How full is her udder?


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 17, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> How full is her udder?


Can barely see it from behind but it’s definitely got milk in it


----------

